# Casio fx 115ms or Es question



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 22, 2010)

Does any one know if in the power pe you have to use simult. equation solver using phasors. I'm trying to resolve a circuit to find the currents with the mesh method and i have 3 unknown currents but it seems that the casio cant resulve matrix with phasors....does any one find the work arround for this?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

Go with the ES. It worked for me!!! :true:


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Go with the ES. It worked for me!!! :true:



I also have the 115ES and if I have the calculator in complex mode and hit MODE....select menu 5.EQN.... then select 2.anX+bnY+cnZ=dn it wont let me input phasor numbers or rectangular numbers. Any one find another work arround? That's the only way i found in this calculator to resolve for 3 unknown variables.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

Wildsoldier said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Go with the ES. It worked for me!!! :true:
> ...


I have not used the ES in a long time. I gave it to my son and do not remember right now. But what I do remember is that you should not be worried about 3 unknown variables in the PE or EIT test.


----------

